# Montenegrin (BCS) -  Niz leđa



## qwqwqw

"*Niz leđa* bijaše puštila dugu bujnu crnu kosu."

Could you please help me understand the first two words of this sentence above?  Low at the back?

Hvala lijepa.


----------



## slavic_one

_Niz_ here means _downwards_. Downwards the spine she had laid the long black exuberant hair.
Another example: Niz obraz joj je potekla suza. - The tear went down her cheek.


----------



## qwqwqw

Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## slavic_one

You're welcome. Am not sure if translations to English are 100 % correct, but I hope you got the point.


----------



## qwqwqw

They are good, I got the point.  Only I would've used "her back" instead of "the spine".  The spine usually refers to the bone itself.


----------



## slavic_one

Yes maybe. I wanted to write "back" at first, but "spine" sounded better to me.


----------



## qwqwqw

Just so you can get the imagery involved:  the spine is the narrow bone, you can run a finger down it, but her long wild hair will fall down her back spread over most of it.


----------



## slavic_one

You're right, my mistake.


----------



## qwqwqw

No, it's not really a mistake and it's not about me being right.  Just trying to help in turn.


----------



## slavic_one

But it kinda is a mistake. I appreciate it, really, I wasn't a bit cynical. We just went off-topic.


----------

